# Sir Alex Ferguson - Retires



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Good riddance!

Just kidding... but as a Liverpool fan I'm aloud to say that :hug: 

It pains me to say it but he's the best football manager the world has ever seen... after Shankly and Paisley ofc :wink03:

We should get the virtual bookie taking bets for the next manager.

Could it be Morhinho?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spite said:


> Good riddance!
> 
> Just kidding... but as a Liverpool fan I'm aloud to say that :hug:
> 
> ...


Mourinho is coming home to good ole chelsea, I think david moyes takes over. Great manager sir alex is but will be glad to see his success he brought to man united vanish with him


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Has this been confirmed now? thought it was just speculation?


My money is on Mourinho.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Great manager sir alex is but will be glad to see his success he brought to man united vanish with him


A-men to that.

I very much doubt Moyes will get the Man U job. It's the biggest job in footballing world right now, and he has no experience at that level.

Don't be surprised if Mourinho gets the job. I don't like coincidence's and Fergies retirement must have been known by the board long before the announcement. Meanwhile Mourinho announces he would like to return to English football?

Ferguson hasn't retired from the club, he'll remain on the board. Fergie and Mourinho are friends. The board will have asked Fergie who he recommends to replace him and his answer would have been, Jose Mourinho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mourinho has been linked back to chelsea for quite some time and abromovich has pretty much already done the deal it's been reported but obviously for contractual reasons it can't be announced til july the first. Moyes has been very solid with limited funds and has done a lot for everton so I Imagine man united will sign him up.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Mourinho has been linked back to chelsea for quite some time and abromovich has pretty much already done the deal it's been reported but obviously for contractual reasons it can't be announced til july the first. Moyes has been very solid with limited funds and has done a lot for everton so I Imagine man united will sign him up.


Don't get me wrong, I would love to see Moyes get the Man U job, just because I think he'll screw up. Seen it all before with these managers how do a brilliant job on a shoe-string budget; but when they get money they don't know how to spend it, or how to handle the ego's of big name players.

Heres a quote from the mail online.. posted an hour ago



> Jose Mourinho's sensational move back to Chelsea could be on hold - paving the way for him to succeed Sir Alex Ferguson at Manchester United.
> The news will have special significance at Old Trafford, with Sir Alex Ferguson having ended his glittering 27-year reign at Old Trafford.
> Blues owner Roman Abramovich refuses to pay the buyout clause in the Real Madrid manager's contract, as well as compensation for Mourinho's backroom staff.
> Abramovich paid Mourinho and the backroom team £18million when he sacked them in 2006, and the buyout cluase in his Madrid contract is believed to be £20million in the season, with a fee open to negotiation in the summer.
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Deal's already done for mourinho to chelsea, roman will pay 20 mil if he has too but I bet at the dinner to which they mutually agreed he was coming home roman said please try and get yourself fired so we don't have to pay much to get you here. Real madrid fans and players really are a bunch of arrogant stupid divas who are gonna be mighty sad after the man who has gotten them more success than anyone has in years leaves because of them.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Deal's already done for mourinho to chelsea, roman will pay 20 mil if he has too but I bet at the dinner to which they mutually agreed he was coming home roman said please try and get yourself fired so we don't have to pay much to get you here. Real madrid fans and players really are a bunch of arrogant stupid divas who are gonna be mighty sad after the man who has gotten them more success than anyone has in years leaves because of them.


Mourinho is the best manager in the world right now, at least imo. I'm not gonna believe he's going to Chelsea until I see him sign the contract at a press conference.

As much as I'd hate to see him sign for United, I'm not ruling anything out.

Besides, whats wrong with Benitez? :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Everything's wrong with benitez as a liverpool fan you should know this and we have never wanted him and it's rich that people call us plastic fans for not wanting him and just accepting any old manager when really it's the exact opposite. Also benitez said "i think we all know who's replacing me next season" recently. July 1 is when you will hear that it's mourinho.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liverpool fans LOVE Benitez 


Bet Mourinho is in the Man U dugout next season.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Liverpool fans LOVE Benitez
> 
> 
> Bet Mourinho is in the Man U dugout next season.


The way benitez left them and sold all of their decent players to still be in debt, I hardly think so:wink01:

Nope no way jose, he will be back home where he belongs with my bhoys in blue chelski. And then we gonna annihilate the league until we get bored of it in 30 years time


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The way benitez left them and sold all of their decent players to still be in debt, I hardly think so:wink01:
> 
> Nope no way jose, he will be back home where he belongs with my bhoys in blue chelski. And then we gonna annihilate the league until we get bored of it in 30 years time


I have mixed feelings about Benitez as a Liverpool fan.

On one hand he sold some of our best players and left the club in a worse state than when he joined.

On the other hand -

European Cup winners and runner up 2 years later
Super Cup Winners
FA Cup winners
2008-2009 very unlucky not to have won the league with 81 points (which I think is the highest amount of points a team has obtained without actually winning the league).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd trade those trophies for not being in a bad wreckage that he put you guys in, lets not forget he turned mourinhos inter milan that won the treble into losers who won nothing and ruined them from being a powerhouse like when jose was in charge. And he has ruined our fa cup and epl and world club challenge cup chances and lost all chances of winning them this season.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'd trade those trophies for not being in a bad wreckage that he put you guys in, lets not forget he turned mourinhos inter milan that won the treble into losers who won nothing and ruined them from being a powerhouse like when jose was in charge. And he has ruined our fa cup and epl and world club challenge cup chances and lost all chances of winning them this season.


Man U would have won the league regardless.

You can't blame Benitez mate, it was Ambrovich that brought him in on caretakers role. Benitez knew it was only until the end of season.

Ambrovich sacked Mourinho and RDM. Not good decisions imo. Thats the problem with Ambrovich, Chelsea is his personal toy and he thinks he can solve problems by throwing money at the situation.

I know it's often said, but in todays world Fergie wouldn't have lasted a season. I wonder where Man U would be if they sacked him after one season.

Thats why I'm hoping Rodgers gets given another crack of the whip, with a bit cash I think he can take Liverpool far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm aware of what roman does, but benitez was the worst decision that could have been made. Guarantee jose stays for quite a while again


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Mourinho has been linked back to chelsea for quite some time and abromovich has pretty much already done the deal it's been reported but obviously for contractual reasons it can't be announced til july the first. Moyes has been very solid with limited funds and has done a lot for everton so I Imagine man united will sign him up.


Looks like you were right, fella.

Can't wait to see how Moyes handles one of the biggest jobs in sport.

I'm hoping for a complete and utter failure!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing but respect for this man. He took over ManU two years before I was even born. He will always have a special place in my heart for sending thousands of Bayern fans into depression.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spite said:


> Looks like you were right, fella.
> 
> Can't wait to see how Moyes handles one of the biggest jobs in sport.
> 
> I'm hoping for a complete and utter failure!


As am I, but i knew it the wheels have been in motion for jose for a while and it's the 2nd coming, and as for moyes I knew if anyone it replacing alex it would be him but I would have went with jurgen klopp from borussia dortmund or the current bayern coach.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd heard rumours of Moyes maybe 3-4 year ago. It was always going to be him or Jose taking over.

Those are some big boots to fill.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mourinho vs moyes for the title next it is, man city were lucky to get there one league title on goals difference they will fall out of the top 3 next year and spurs and arsenal will move in.


----------

